# Please try not to judge. I'm already extremely upset... Who does my baby look like?



## ColorMeFamous

I just want everyone's opinions. Okay so here's the story... October 29th I had intercourse with my boyfriend. I started spotting on the 31. On November 9 I found out I was pregnant! I was overjoyed because I had just lost my second baby to a miscarriage. My boyfriend dumped me but now wants to be in Ambriella's life. The problem is that I went out with my friend for a couple of drinks on October 31 (I had 3 drinks) and he is trying to convince me that we slept together. I swear to god I have absolutely no recollection of this. We went to the club together and then I went for a quick nap and then he took me home. Unless something happened when I was sleeping I just can't imagine this being legit. I am very upset though because if she isn't my boyfriends then something very bad happened that night and I'm left raising my baby alone. Who do you think my baby looks like? (The dating ultrasound said I conceived her either October 31 or November 3...) We are doing a paternity test this week. Just trying to brace myself for the worst...


----------



## mel28nicole

I think she looks more like the guy on the left. She has that indent above her lips like him, and her nose is like his. I hope everything works out in your favor! :hugs:


----------



## MommyGrim

I'd say the guy on the left too. :hugs: Really hope everything works out!


----------



## skyesmom

the guy on the right i'd say... 

...but to tell the truth she's so small now that you can find traits of anybody in her face. i keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

See I think she looks like my ex bf too, @skyesmom. I mean I am so positive that the guy on the left is absolutely shitting me. I mean he had told me he was infertile and be was on steriods. The chances of getting pregnant even if it did happen are like so slim! I hope things work out and my ex is her dad. I can't imagine my family being torn apart.


----------



## skyesmom

i am sure it's the one on the right. when i looked at the pic they two just belonged together.


----------



## skyesmom

oh and a little counting now:

if your dating scan says she was conceived november 3rd, no way you could get a BFP on november 9th. it's just way too short time for any HPT to show positive, 6 days post conception. so that one is ruled out.

if it's october 31st, it's like 9-10 days post conception which means that yeah a HPT could give u a faint positive on november 9th... 
...and if it is october 31st, it can be only your boyfriends'. because you see, even if your friend did something to you while you were unconscious (and i really hope this is not the case), by the time you got to go out, hang out and drink three drinks, have a nap and go home it was already early morning of november 1st. it takes about one whole day for vital sperms to swim up to the falopian tubes and find an egg. which would give you a conception date of november 2nd earliest. and still this wouldn't show up on a HPT so early.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh thank you so much Skyesmom! This helps out so much! I can finally stop worrying!! Although it doesn't tell me if he lied about the incident or not, at least I know I have my family still!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Your boyfriends, and that "friend" would no longer be my friend


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh he is blocked from Facebook and I got a new phone. We aren't friends.


----------



## skyesmom

it is insane that someone is trying to convince you into something like that. he sounds like those stalker kind of guys.. when did he start convincing you you actually had sex with him?? before or after he's found out you were pregnant? 
maybe he's one of those guys who think that if they manage to convince you that you've slept with him once, that you may give in and do it "again"... bleah! and yes, good to keep far away from him.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It was after he found out. Before, I didn't think anything had happened.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Actually you know what, I think it was before. I didn't really tell too many people when I found out.


----------



## missl1

Hello.hun this.must be hard.so.instead.seeing.who.she looks.like i.used the chart you have on your ticker when she was.due.and.it.said you.would.of ovulated.on the.31st October hun so.its hard to say x hope you get the answer you want


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you... I hope so too. If that was the case then there wouldn't be a chance that she could be Paul's... I hope it's right. I'm a mess right now.


----------



## missl1

So.most likely your partners when so.you.would.been.most fertile.around the time.that you.and your.partner had.intercourse as on the.31 you wouldent.well.shouldn't been.fertile hun so most likley good.news.xx


----------



## Beyond

ColorMeFamous said:


> I just want everyone's opinions. Okay so here's the story... October 29th I had intercourse with my boyfriend. I started spotting on the 31. On November 9 I found out I was pregnant! I was overjoyed because I had just lost my second baby to a miscarriage. My boyfriend dumped me but now wants to be in Ambriella's life. The problem is that I went out with my friend for a couple of drinks on October 31 (I had 3 drinks) and he is trying to convince me that we slept together. I swear to god I have absolutely no recollection of this. We went to the club together and then I went for a quick nap and then he took me home. Unless something happened when I was sleeping I just can't imagine this being legit. I am very upset though because if she isn't my boyfriends then something very bad happened that night and I'm left raising my baby alone. Who do you think my baby looks like? (The dating ultrasound said I conceived her either October 31 or November 3...) We are doing a paternity test this week. Just trying to brace myself for the worst...
> View attachment 652323


Hey hun , I'm sorry you're going through that. It's hard to tell because she has features of both of them to me. So I just had a question. Do you know how long your cycles are? Do you have a regular 28 day cycle or is it longer or shorter?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It's usually 28 days.


----------



## jozlyn896

I'd say the guy on the right. 
I'm sorry your going through this, I hope everything turns out well for you amd your little girl.


----------



## Elljo3

I'd go for the guy on the right.

Hope everything works out for you both x


----------



## mstennischick

Okay so the fact that you only had three drinks and don't remember having sex with him is almost proof that you didn't three drinks don't get most people even drunk let alone blacked out to the point that they can't remember. If the baby does turn out to be his, he clearly drugged you or something because there is no way three drinks will do that to a person. so you can not alone sue him and have him arrested for that, if it's his child he will have to pay child support regardless of if he has rights to see it or not. Don't worry too much because i highly doubt it's his, and if it is his, you can get pay back.


----------



## Tasha

I didn't realise you had her, congratulations. She is soooo beautiful. I think she just looks like you. 

I hope the results come back with what you want to hear.


----------



## dairymomma

So sorry to hear you are going through this Color! Goodness, what kind of a friend would say something like that? (Or do something like that if that's what really happened. I hope not.) I'm sending you :hugs: and hope that you get the answer you want!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you ladies... I don't feel like I can talk to anyone about this. I'm so embarrassed... I don't know what I will tell everyone if she isn't his. I hope you girls are right and she is his. I agree,3 drinks isn't enough to make me forget something like that but it still worries me a lot. I don't know how I will handle this if it isn't Stu's. he blocked me today when I confronted him about it. I may not ever know if it happened for sure but maybe it is best that way... Yes! I had her! About two weeks ago!!


----------



## skyesmom

Tasha said:


> I didn't realise you had her, congratulations. She is soooo beautiful. I think she just looks like you.
> 
> I hope the results come back with what you want to hear.

oh i must agree with Tasha on this one :) she is so beautiful and got your eyes (and your indent above her lip) :)


----------



## mstennischick

Don't worry honey. This guy's a psychopath.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

She totally looks like me!! Especially as a baby!!


I hope he's just being an asshole...


----------



## krys

I was thinking the guy on the left, but it's so hard to tell when they're that little! Three drinks isn't a lot, unless you were drugged or something!


----------



## skyesmom

mstennischick said:


> Don't worry honey. This guy's a psychopath.

this is the best consolation line i've ever read :) :) :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you're having to go through this :( It's too early to look and see which traits she has but from what you've said that other guy doesn't make any sense.. either he drugged you or he's just making it up for attention and to cause drama.. more than likely the second scenario. xx


----------



## morganwhite7

Gosh she really is so beautiful.. Please make sure you post your paternity test results (obv- if you choose) so we can see what happened!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

We take the paternity test tomorrow. Thank you! She is perfect <3 either way I will love her. It wasn't her fault how she was conceived. She didn't ask to be here.


----------



## x__amour

Best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## Keyval

Good luck hope you get the results you want x


----------



## nic18

good luck x


----------



## skyesmom

keeping my fingers crossed for u two!


----------



## xprincessx

Good luck hun, don't worry i don't think anybody here could possibly judge you for something you aren't even sure happened, btw i think she looks like the guy on the right x x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Going to take it now :( my stomach is in absolute knots. I feel like I could puke.


----------



## krys

ColorMeFamous said:


> Going to take it now :( my stomach is in absolute knots. I feel like I could puke.

Good luck! Update when you can :hugs:


----------



## skyesmom

ColorMeFamous said:


> Going to take it now :( my stomach is in absolute knots. I feel like I could puke.

thinking of you! hold on, soon you will know and then this whole waiting game is over. :hugs: to you!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you. His mom is going to courier it so we should know in 3-5 days or so. It was so awkward. All his friends were there and his mom too!


----------



## dairymomma

Thinking of you Color! Hope the results are what you hope and want!


----------



## morganwhite7

It HAS to be the non-rapisty guy. They look very similar. Btw you and your DD are just beautiful, mixed girls are so pretty. :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you!! One day is over. I honestly feel totally content. I know she has to be his. She just can't be Paul's. it just wouldn't make sense!

Thank you!! I agree :) she looks very white but she's got a lot of my features as well!! She's lovely!


----------



## morganwhite7

Did you figure it out?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

No! We had to send the results out of the province so apparently that alone takes 4 days... Should be receiving it today. Results could come as late as 7 business days so it could take another week. Hopefully not though!


----------



## morganwhite7

Well good luck sweetie, sorry to bother, I just came across the thread again :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It's okay! I'll post results when they come in! Still waiting :/


----------



## jessthemess

I also think its your bf!


----------



## britt1986

Fingers crossed she belongs to your ex. The other guys is a douche! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## skyesmom

keeping my fingers crossed for u Color! and she looks totally like your ex and u.... so no worries!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you!! She is beautiful! Grows more and more beautiful every day! Only a maximum of 9 days until I find out. I pray results come sooner. I just want some peace of mind...


----------



## skyesmom

9 days! that's a long wait! i send u a massive hug!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you!! It is a long time but it could come before then! That's like worst case scenario!


----------



## calm

Please remember the rules and don't create duplicate posts. This is the link to the first thread. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1950167-please-try-not-judge-im-already-so-upset-does-my-baby-look-like.html#post28778633


----------

